# ER CPT's and Place of service



## Jfrank (Apr 12, 2011)

We don't generally do Emergency Room billing, but our physician saw 2 patients in the ER. Do we bill the 99281,2,3 with  place of service as out patient or do we use the ER as the place of service, even though she isn't a regular ER treating physician.

Thank You.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 19, 2011)

*Pos 23*

If the service was provided in the ER, you use POS 23.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## AlwaysLearningCoder (Jan 24, 2012)

*POS if surgery was provided*

If they are seeing a patient in ER and patient has surgery but is never admitted to the Hospital would they bill POS 23 for the surgery even though they were in another dept?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 27, 2012)

*Not sure I understand*



AlwaysLearningCoder said:


> If they are seeing a patient in ER and patient has surgery but is never admitted to the Hospital would they bill POS 23 for the surgery even though they were in another dept?



Not sure I understand your question.  If the procedure was performed "bedside" while patient was in the ER then POS is 23.  If the patient was taken to the OR or procedure room but NOT admitted as an inpatient, then the POS is 22 (hospital outpatient).

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## acf7575 (Sep 13, 2016)

In addition to the above inquires.  We have a facility that we have continual problems with that leaves the patient in the ER status even with they are having surgery in the OR.  I know that should be out pt at that point unless there was a full IP admit.  Do I have to fight the facility to get them to change their POS or add the out pt to the system to bill our surgery as out pt?  They are only billing as ER (which I don't believe is correct for the surgery portion) and have billed the anesthesia, surgical supplies etc.  I know there was an admit order in the medical record as well as the order to consent for the surgery to be done.  We have this problem pretty regularly with this particular facility.  Can we bill our service as 22 (out pt) even though the facility has billed as 23 (ER)?
A. Farmer, CPC


----------

